# NFAA Pro Am



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

I think it might be the time that the pros spend shooting with the kids...at least that's what Friday nights used to be...


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

Davik said:


> I think it might be the time that the pros spend shooting with the kids...at least that's what Friday nights used to be...


On the schedule it had the practice with the pros, then this listed either right after or before it I think.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

The ProAm is a shoot open to anyone who wants to pay to sign up. Non-pros will be teamed up with pros in a blind draw. The ProAm is only 15 shots by each archer. High score by team wins. You will be on the same target as your pro partner. Because there are 3 non-pros to every pro that signs up, the pros will usually have 3 partners. The shoot used to be on Saturday nights but has been changed to Fridays.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike2787 said:


> The ProAm is a shoot open to anyone who wants to pay to sign up. Non-pros will be teamed up with pros in a blind draw. The ProAm is only 15 shots by each archer. High score by team wins. You will be on the same target as your pro partner. Because there are 3 non-pros to every pro that signs up, the pros will usually have 3 partners. The shoot used to be on Saturday nights but has been changed to Fridays.


Thanks! It sounds like fun, I might have to sign up.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

It's 30 arrows on a 5 spot vegas target. One pro, two to three amatures. Takes about 1-1/2 to 2 hours. cash awards.


----------



## gobblinfool (Dec 6, 2004)

Depending upon who you get partnered up with, it is a great time, I have done it twice, and each time was fun, you can pick their brain. I think it is better on Friday night, that way you and your pro are fresh, vs Saturday where you have already spent 3+ hours on the 5 spot, which makes for a long day. I hope I am there this year!


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> It's 30 arrows on a 5 spot vegas target. One pro, two to three amatures. Takes about 1-1/2 to 2 hours. cash awards.


Not this year...It will be seven ends of three arrows...using the black and white , 3 spot target...scoring inside out X for a 7 etc.
Detail will be on the NFAA website,sometime soon...any more questions...ask away


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

here is a photo of the target being used, three arrows, seven ends, scoring 7,6,5,4,3,2,1


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

aussiearcher said:


> Not this year...It will be seven ends of three arrows...using the black and white , 3 spot target...scoring inside out X for a 7 etc.
> Detail will be on the NFAA website,sometime soon...any more questions...ask away


I just read that the other day. should be an interesting round. Hope they have plenty of line judges ready though if they are using inside out scoring.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> Hope they have plenty of line judges ready though if they are using inside out scoring.


won't be a problem..if it's close...it's OUT!!!!...just kidding..seriously, i'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

is that target the same size as a vegas target?


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

nyarcher said:


> is that target the same size as a vegas target?


Yes...it is the same size..


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

How are we supposed to score 7 rings on a 6 ring target?


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Mike2787 said:


> How are we supposed to score 7 rings on a 6 ring target?


I get an extra point with each arrow Mike!


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Inside the X ring will do it :wink:


----------

